# Jet Ski Anchoring



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Anchoring your Jet Ski can at times be an arduous and risky process when challenging conditions are present. If you follow these procedures you will eliminate the risk and return home with your anchor. This anchoring system and procedures were developed for offshore anchoring; however, this system also works for coastal inlets, rivers, and lakes. The following sections are components to the anchoring system. Anchoring Procedures are listed at the end.
Dock Stretch Line
Attach a Dock Stretch Line to your bow: http://www.basspro.com/Stretch-Dock-Line/product/104344/. These dock lines add shock absorption while anchored are not long enough to be sucked into the jet pump; however, you will need to find a convenient way to secure. On WaveRunners they can be secured to one of the mirrors. I use a Railblaza Starport Cleat.

Anchor Float
Anchor floats will not only help you locate your anchor if you unclip from your anchorage, it can also save your anchor while attempting to anchor. You will need to attach a 12 inch section of rope to your Anchor Float with a stainless steel / brass quick clip at the end. http://www.basspro.com/Taylor-Made-Tuff-End-Inflatable-Vinyl-Buoys/product/8311/

Anchor, Anchor Line, and Bag
A #10 / 6lb Danforth Anchor will work in most situations. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Slip-Ring-Anchors/product/45259/. When anchoring you will need at least 2x the amount of anchor rope in relation to water depth (ex. For 50ft of water depth you will need 100ft of anchor rope). Itâ€™s also beneficial to have a 5ft section of heavy chain attached to the anchor, this helps the anchor to dig in and hold. Attached your anchor rope to your chain and finally a large stainless steel clip to the end of the anchor rope. It is also helpful to use an anchor bag to store everything. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Anchor-Bag/product/1210240531474/. Important: 1. Attach the anchor clip to the bag handle. 2. Begin feeding the Anchor Line into the bag with the chain and anchor being last. 3. You can also attach your Anchor Float to the bag handle. Now you will have your anchor and rope conveniently stored. These 2 important points will be covered in the Anchor Procedures Section.

Anchor Retrieval Line
Your Anchor Retrieval Line is a 10ft section of rope with an approximate 12 inch loop tied at each end. The retrieval line is secured to your stretch dock line prior to anchoring via a loop-to-loop connection (this is the 1st step when anchoring). Important: Remove the retrieval line after anchoring because itâ€™s long enough to become sucked into your jet pump intake. It is convenient to store your retrieval line inside your center console when not in use.

â€ƒ
Anchoring Procedures
1.	Access your anchor location for current, drift direction, above and underwater structure.
2.	Make a test drift and note the drift direction and speed using your GPS.
3.	Attach your Anchor Retrieval Line to the end of your Dock Stretch Line and secure to your other mirror, take extreme precaution handling the retrieval line by not dropping the line into the water. If this happens immediately shut off your Jet Ski engine to prevent the retrieval line being sucked into the jet pump intake.
4.	Clip your Anchor Float to your stainless steel anchor clip (this is why you attached your clip to the anchor bag handle). Now if you happen to loose grip of your anchor line during the anchoring process you will be able to retrieve everything without worry.
5.	Toss the anchor overboard and begin feeding the anchor line out. As the end of the line approaches stop feeding line, hold steady and dig the anchor into the sea bed. If you are satisfied clip, unsecure the Dock Stretch Line from your mirror, clip the Anchor Line to your Dock Stretch Line, and finally toss the remaining slack lines into the water. You will be left with the Anchor Retrieval Line attached to your other mirror. Now if the current and waves are pushing the Jet Ski around too much simply let go of the rope. With the anchor float attached to your anchor line you can retrieve it when youâ€™re ready. If you had attached the anchor line to your Jet Ski you could be in danger of flipping (this almost happened while anchoring on one of our 2014 trips).
6.	To retrieve your anchor pull on the Anchor Retrieval Line until you have the Dock Stretch Line.
7.	Detach the Anchor Line from the Dock Stretch Line.
8.	Secure the Dock Stretch Line on your mirror.
9.	Secure or stow the Anchor Retrieval Line.
10.	Take your anchor bag and clip your Anchor Line to the bag handle.
11.	Begin pulling in the Anchor Line while feeding into the bag. Once you have the anchor store it in the bag last. If your anchor is hung on the bottom simply reverse your ski and pull the anchor line up current in the opposite direction of your anchorage. The Danforth Anchor is designed to pull free at the opposite angle.
12.	Finally, clip your float to your Anchor Bag handle and stow.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

This is how I do it. Nearly everyone has their own little way, ultimately find what works for you and practice.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Maskale and I also use the quick release shackle for emergency disconnects, you just tug on the anchor retrieval line and you are free:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D82VEE2?psc=1


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

The one I prefer. 

Stainless Steel Fixed Bail Snap Shackle 2" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D8303GQ/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_d_lb.Ixb6AB8TCS


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I honestly did not know that these snap shackles existed! Thanks for the info!


----------

